# When do you stop using strollers?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Is that just a flaming thread in the making? lol

Here's why I'm asking- my ds LOVES to go for walks in the stroller. It's often the only way I can get him to come with me when I walk our dog. Sometimes, if he refuses to go, she doesn't get a walk that day. And she really needs her exercise!

He'll be 3 in about a month. I don't often see kids his age in strollers.

If he really likes being in the stroller, is there any sense in denying him? Trying to make him walk? The only other option would be to accept that sometimes Shiloh won't get her walk.

Or is it just fine for him to be in the stroller, if that's what he wants? (it does make walks a little easier for me, but that's doesn't really matter to me either way)


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

IMO it depends on how much excercise he is getting? If he is enjoying the occasional ride once a day during the walk, but is active and running around the rest of the day, that sounds fine. However if he insists on always being pushed and never runs around that would be a problem.

Eventually he will out grow it ofcourse.

If it is concerning you, you could try getting him a ride on to instead. Maybe a tricycle or one of those walking bikes.


----------



## jtbuko (Sep 28, 2006)

DS is 3.5 and still uses the stroller sometimes, mostly:
double jogger when I run
sit & stand when we are out running errands
takes turns with younger sister in umbrella stroller or single jogger on long days involving big adventures

He would probably use the stroller less if his younger sister wasn't around, but since I am pushing one anyway its nice to have the option of him hopping in. I see nothing wrong with it, especially since most stroller adventures take us to places that are good for running around and playing. The stroller is a great form of transportation.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

You should stop using the stroller when:
-he grows to big to fit in the seat,
-his legs grow long enough to drag the ground,
-he learns to propel the stroller on his own, or
-he decides he would prefer to walk than ride.

Absent any of these situations, enjoy your stroller.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Becky,
I think I was 4 when I stopped riding in my umbrella stroller as a kid.

Have you thought about getting a wagon? He can have a fun time both riding in it and pulling it









Dawn


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, around here in metro-Detroit, I often see kids that are at least 5 still being pushed in strollers at the zoo and mall.

My dd (22 months) likes to alternate between being worn, walking and the stroller. We're about to have another, and I don't plan on getting a double stroller ever. I think they are like pushing a bus! LOL I'd like to get a wagon for a long outing like the zoo. But, otherwise, I think that when her brother is getting too old to be worn she'll be done with the stroller.

She's already begun walking on our walks, so she can walk one of the dogs.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

My ds was 3 in March and is extremely tall for his age (he is taller than his 6 year old cousin). Still, sometimes he wants to ride in the stroller, and I want him to ride in the stroller because we are walking farther than he can walk, or we might be somewhere that is very busy, and I don't want to run the risk of him getting away from me.









Hey, he's still just a baby. If he wants to stroll in the stroller, go for it. Someone suggested a wagon. I use one sometimes to pull my kids here and there. However, realize that there are no straps and you will constantly be telling dc to "please sit down."







: I mean *constantly*.


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

when they can sit on a skateboard and be pulled. Just kidding! I agree with above posts, probably depends on the situation, there is a sit/stand type double stroller that looks cool for the older kid (the kind you might not be able to carry very far) that still tires out easy like a 3-4 year old on an all day outing. We also do a stroller share/ where the toddler/3 yo take turns in the stroller/ alternating with the sling, and when my back gives out they share the stroller, ha ha.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
You should stop using the stroller when:
-he grows to big to fit in the seat,
-his legs grow long enough to drag the ground,
-he learns to propel the stroller on his own, or
-he decides he would prefer to walk than ride.

Absent any of these situations, enjoy your stroller.









I like that. Sounds good to me








I did buy a tricycle with a push handle. I bought it in Ohio when I visited family- my grandparents are going to bring it in their motorhome next month. That would make for some fun outings!! lol


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

Just piping in to say that the Radio Flyer Pathfinder wagon has straps! http://www.amazon.com/Radio-Flyer-27.../dp/B0000859QK We got ours for $59 at Target.

My dd is 19 months and only now starting to like the stroller at all! I agree with the pps that, as long as there are lots of other opportunities for exercise (which it sounds like there are)- then no worries!


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

DS1 never liked strollers. He always wanted to walk, even as a one-year-old, and it was annoying sometimes if I was in a hurry or if it was cold outside.









DS2 was in his umbrella stroller on occasion when he was close to 5yo. He's a little pint o' peanuts and looked more like a 3yo, so nobody stared or anything. But if we went to the zoo or a museum, or on long walks or something, he'd sometimes get tired and want a ride.


----------

